# Messages fantômes Gmail (IMAP)



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de trier mes mails depuis l'application Mail et je remarque que le(s) premiers messages ne veulent pas partir !

Pour faire simple, j'ai un ensemble de mails, associés dans une conversation. Ils n'ont pas forcément la même date de réception. Le contenu des messages n'est pas visible !

Dès que je supprime la conversation :
- ils disparaissent de la boite de réception
- apparaissent éventuellement dans la corbeille (que je vide)
- réapparaissent dans la boite de réception.



Autre chose étrange :
- les mails sont indiqué reçus depuis un compte A. Si je supprime le compte A, ils apparaissent comment reçus sur le compte B ! Si je supprime le compte B, ils disparaissent pour de bon mais réapparaissent dès que je réimporte les deux comptes !

En allant sur l'interface en ligne, ces messages n'apparaissent pas, ni sur A, ni sur B (et ne sont pas trouvés lors d'une recherche) 

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire  Des idées ? Ça vous est déjà arrivé ?!

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Avec Gmail en IMAP, je dois passer par le Webmail de Gmail pour supprimer les messages voulus depuis > Tous les messages


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse 
Le truc c'est qu'ils n'apparaissent pas sur Gmail en ligne :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le truc c'est qu'ils n'apparaissent pas sur Gmail en ligne



Un screen 







Quand je suis dans tous les messages, je vois même les messages supprimés depuis Mail, je dois les supprimer à cet endroit pour qu'ils disparaissent vraiment

Dans les options de Gmail *Transfert POP/IMAP*


> Lorsque je marque un message comme supprimé dans IMAP :
> ° Activer l'effacement automatique, mise à jour immédiate du serveur (par défaut)
> ° Désactiver l'effacement automatique : mise à jour du serveur par le client


 je dois activer l'effacement automatique


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Ah je n'ai pas ce problème par contre 
Normalement tout ce que je place dans ma corbeille sur Mail disparait du serveur une fois que j'ai vidé la corbeille sur mail 
Sauf pour ces messages.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Il se pourrait qu'en 





> Dès que je supprime la conversation :
> - ils disparaissent de la boite de réception
> - apparaissent éventuellement dans la corbeille (que je vide)
> - réapparaissent dans la boite de réception.


 Que les messages antérieurs ne sont pas supprimé

As-tu essayé d'ouvrir le paquet (conversation) et de supprimer un par un les messages


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Oui, j'avais déjà fait ça 
Pour l'instant j'ai viré le compte de mail 

Le truc qui m'embête, c'est que mail dit qu'ils sont associés à ce compte mais le compte ne les contient pas !

Je me dit que peut être mail à un problème et qu'il n'arrive pas à le supprimer&#8230; (lié au nom du compte ?). Je vais le réimporter mais lui donner un autre nom dans la description&#8230; peut être que mail passera à coté&#8230; ?!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

J'avais réalisé, que la Corbeille de Gmail ne se vidait pas comme annoncé (x temps après la suppression des messages dans Tous les messages) donc je vais purger la corbeille de temps en temps.

Mon savoir s'arrête là ... refaire le compte c'est une option


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Merci 

Pour la corbeille, je la vide de toute façon manuellement (clic droit dessus, supprimer les messages effacés).

Bon, je vais regarder ce que je peux faire :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Là je parlais de la corbeille du Webmail


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Alors j'en profite pour dire&#8230; c'est un réglage à faire sur Gmail (je viens de le trouver )


> When I mark a message in IMAP as deleted:
> Auto-Expunge on - Immediately update the server. (default)
> Auto-Expunge off - Wait for the client to update the server.
> 
> ...



Je viens de choisir :
	Auto-Expunge off - Wait for the client to update the server.
	Move the message to the Trash


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Super, je vais comparer et corriger si besoin. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

ca sent l'indexation pouravée
( ou pttete plist , mais probablement indexation)

 la methode geek
 Mail fermé
virer
envelope index

dans ton dossier Mail dans ta biblio


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

J'ai fait un tour dans ~/Library/Mail/IMAP-xyz@gmail.com/Inbox.mbox etc. et j'ai regardé, j'avais des messages tels que 30124.2.emlx
QL ne pouvait pas les afficher donc je les ai supprimés. D'ailleurs ils avaient la même date que ceux qui ont un problème dans mail !

Si je vire l'envelope index, ça garde toute ma config hein ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Ah ouais ça fonctionne grave bien 



Donc je dirais que c'est bon&#8230; mais à voir hein 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

Reste plus qu'à configurer tout mes Gmail pour que les suppressions soient de vrais suppressions !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

D'ailleurs, le nouveau "envelope index" fait 3MB au lieu de 8MB (celui que j'ai mis à la corbeille).

En fait, ça m'ennuyait car je ne pouvait pas atteindre mon Inbox 9 autrement :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Super, je vais comparer et corriger si besoin. Merci


J'ai fait un test en m'envoyant un message.
En arrivant, je le met dans la corbeille. Sur gmail (en ligne) il n'est que dans Trash. Quand je vide ma corbeille sur Mac, ça vide la corbeille sur Mail, puis c'est repercuté en ligne (mais faut rafraichir). Rien dans All mail après coup


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

le mode geek est dans certains cas  bien superieur au mode " menu-mail/reconstruire bal"

car via le menu ca réecrit au sein du fichier existant
si le fichier est sain , ca suffit , mais s'il est pourave ca soigne rien


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

j'avais lu un truc y'a pas longtemps sur l'envelope mais je n'avais pas vraiment capté que ça pouvait résoudre ce type de problème (l'article était pour Spotlight).

Reste que mon dossier ~/Library/Mail est passé de 1.3GB à 530MB 

Et j'ai mis à jour mes comptes Gmail


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'avais lu un truc y'a pas longtemps sur l'envelope mais je n'avais pas vraiment capté que ça pouvait résoudre ce type de problème (l'article était pour Spotlight).


grand classique des sujets Mail pourtant



> Reste que mon dossier ~/Library/Mail est passé de 1.3GB à 530MB


  normal qu'il soit assez rikiki en imap
il ne compte que certains messages ( partie du haut + bal sur mon mac)
le reste de l'imap ( partie du bas)  est en cache


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> grand classique des sujets Mail pourtant
> 
> 
> normal qu'il soit assez rikiki en imap
> ...



Ben c'est la première fois que j'ai un problème avec (après avoir migré Tiger > Leopard > Snow Leopard :rose

Pour la taille, j'ai tout mes dossiers IMAP de mon .Mac cachés en local (les autres peut être mais moins). Par contre, par défaut, je ne télécharge que le message, pas les PJ. Mais ça fait quand même pas mal

Mais bon, ce qui compte c'est que mes mails s'affichent correctement et que ça synchronise sans problème  La taille, tant que ce n'est pas des centaines de centaines de MB, ça va.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ben c'est la première fois que j'ai un problème avec (après avoir migré Tiger > Leopard > Snow Leopard


ce que j'insinuais  par
grand classique des sujets Mail pourtant

c'est qu'une recherche t'aurat pointé des cas proches voire identiques, avec envelope index comme coupable


perso je refais l'index  à zero de temps en temps ( pas souvent , 1 ou 2 fois par an max)


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

ben pourtant j'ai cliqué sur "chercher s'il existe déjà un sujet" mais il n'y a pas eu de réponse :rose:
et j'ai aussi cherché sur Google anglais avec "ghost messages". D'ailleurs, t'appelles ça comment ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et j'ai aussi cherché sur Google anglais avec "ghost messages". D'ailleurs, t'appelles ça comment ?


t'as du te retrouver avec des sujets sur lles esprits frappeurs spiritisme et ectoplasme


 les recherches sont plus efficaces en décrivant les faits plutot que via des expressions pas forcement utilisées
ici genre deleted messages reappear come back , are not deleted
 etc
( la recherche tech en franssé, je la limite à des sites respectés sinon on se retrouve avec des masses de reponses de sites genre _commentsamarchepô - cloubic et autres_ )


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2013)

Tout simplement dans l' Aide de Mail rechercher Index et on obtient la rubrique Réindexer les messages... où tout est dit


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Tout simplement dans l' Aide de Mail rechercher Index et on obtient la rubrique Réindexer les messages... où tout est dit


Effectivement !
Sauf qu'à première vue je pensais à un problème d'IMAP (d'ou mes fouilles dans les préférences de gmail en ligne). Le problème de l'indexation ne m'a même pas effleuré l'esprit :rose:

D'ailleurs, je suis surpris qu'Apple explique que l'on puisse aller se balader dans les bibliothèques


----------

